# Kudos for BDI Express - bearing supplier



## David_R8 (Mar 26, 2020)

I wanted to replace the spindle bearings in my RF mill with sealed angular contact bearings.
The recommended bearings are from F.A.G in Germany, part numbers 7206-B-XL-2RS-TVP and 7207-B-XL-2RS-TVP.
I managed to track them down from BDI Express.
They were the $92 CDN the same price as US folks have paid for them in USD.
Delivered to my door for $20.
Excellent service and a great price. I'm very pleased.


----------



## PeterT (Mar 26, 2020)

I hope you take pics of your retrofit for us!


----------



## David_R8 (Mar 26, 2020)

PeterT said:


> I hope you take pics of your retrofit for us!



Indeed I will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

